# protein shake with hot milk - ok?



## gymfit

Sorry if this has been asked before and I hope I'm posting in the right section

I've just had a pre-bed protein shake with 60g MP total protein (vanilla), a spoon of ginger and a little Xantham gum to thicken - very tasty & warming on a freezing night! heat 300ml soya milk & 100ml water so its pretty hot but not boiling then add the other stuff, shake & drink - Its much nicer than a cold drink before bed but I'm just wondering whether the hot milk affects the protein &/or the glutamine peptides?

Sorry if its a silly question but I'm just trying to get in the protein in and this is super tasty, low carb & has way more nutritional value than hot chocolate:thumbup1:

thanks for your help


----------



## hilly

i cant imagine so mate. it sounds nice i have done this before with choc mint whey protein and its just like a hot chocolate.


----------



## Bulldog77

Think it should be ok m8 , but i think i heard that if protein gets to hot it starts to break down


----------



## gymfit

Yeah I did find some info and I think the protein is fine after all its just hot and not boiling & if you add the protein after you've heated the milk rather than making the shake and then heating it this is safer also.

Still not sure wether its a waste of time me chucking in extra glutamine in though?

Choc mint sounds lush - MP only had vanilla when I ordered, I actually quite like it though, especially with ginger & cinamon :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey

I recall from my days studying human biology that proteins begin to denature when heated and subjected to different pH.

If you're heating this protein, it is possible that it will lose it's shape thus not allowing it to bind with it's corresponding substrate (imagine a lock and key) thus rendering the protein useless.

Google enzyme - substrate complex??


----------



## donggle

heat would have to be pretty high i'd imagine to denature the protein. otherwise what would be the point in eating cooked egg? or even chicken? we all do that.


----------



## Jux

Try not to heat it over 60 odd degrees, after that the proteins start to denature.


----------



## Jux

estfna said:


> heat would have to be pretty high i'd imagine to denature the protein. otherwise what would be the point in eating cooked egg? or even chicken? we all do that.


I think it's because protein shakes have specific branched amino acids, so losing their structure can deter their effects.

As for chicken it'd be ill-advised to eat it raw.

Not too sure about eggs, probably more beneficial raw but with the consistency of flem it's easier to knock em' back when cooked :tongue:

Plus protein complexes in meats need to be broken down, taking time unlike whey shakes that are readily absorbed.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I believe that its different with protein shakes.... heating them does denature them.... I seem to recall something about muscle milk having to do something with their muscle milk and oats product to make the protein safe to microwave??


----------

